# DU Waterfowler Hunters Party @ Hill'n Dale Club



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ducks Unlimited Waterfowler Hunters Party and Sporting Clays Shoot


The North Coast Chapter of Ducks Unlimited with cooperation from the Medina and Akron Chapters will be hosting a Waterfowl Hunters Party at the Hilln Dale Club in Medina, OH on Saturday August 29th.

This Ducks Unlimited fundraising event will feature over 50 dozen Greenhead Gear decoys, Avery blinds, and of course, guns! This is a one of a kind experience. The atmosphere is pure hunting at one of the premiere hunting/shooting clubs in Ohio.


*Cost*
$25 includes DU Membership, meal, beverages and a raffle ticket for the Door Prize Gun.

$35 includes everything listed above plus a 50 bird sporting clay shoot. You will need to provide your own shells for this event. Shells must be either 7.5 or 8 sized shot.


*Location*

Hilln Dale Club
3605 Poe Road
Medina, OH 44256


*Time*

1pm - Sporting Clays shoot begins. Plan on being there no later than 12:30pm to get signed in.

3:30pm  Waterfowler Hunters Party with Dinner and Raffles begin. Picnic will include beer, pop, water, burgers, brats, salads, and cookies.


*How to Register *

You can register for this event online at http://www.ducks.org/states/56/events/event18615.html

For more information call Jim Swab at 440-396-5955 or John Murphy at 440-247-8614


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

hill and dale has a great sporting clays course. I will be there.....


----------

